# Wheel building in orange county, ca



## bairdco (Apr 23, 2017)

I recently scored about 100lbs of new spokes. Chrome, stainless, zinc, and some colours (black, red, white, yellow.)

Most sizes, from 8" and up. Limited on spokes for 20"ers, unless they're 36 hole, 3-4 cross.

24"-29", I've got the spokes.

I can custom lace pretty much anything, but no weird snowflake disco patterns.

Prices start at $50 per wheel with new spokes, you provide the hub and rim.

Send me a PM for faster response.

Turnaround time is usually one week, two at the most.

Pic below is a 5 cross "race lace" with titanium spokes for 24" bmx cruiser I'm building.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 22, 2017)

5x on a 36h low flange?!? Yikes!


----------



## sprocket (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi--Are you working with,or do you know of anyone experienced with TOC wood rims?  I'm in Huntington Beach...........

Thanks/Bob


----------



## bairdco (Jul 30, 2017)

sprocket said:


> Hi--Are you working with,or do you know of anyone experienced with TOC wood rims?  I'm in Huntington Beach...........
> 
> Thanks/Bob




No,  sorry. Honestly, I'd be a little scared I'd mess them up.


----------



## ssum2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Talked to you b4 have blunt 29 don't want to do stainless ordering torington spoke do you know what size I need model c back hubs standard front hub thanks didn't see you at long beach today?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

He did these rims for me and did a bang up job, thanks!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 24, 2017)

Knocked out 2 sets for me in 3 days... highly recommend... great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bairdco (Sep 24, 2017)

ssum2 said:


> Talked to you b4 have blunt 29 don't want to do stainless ordering torington spoke do you know what size I need model c back hubs standard front hub thanks didn't see you at long beach today?



Sorry I haven't gotten back to you. I'm not sure of the exact size. I think 11 1/2"?  You can find a spoke calculator online and figure it out exactly. The other blunts I did I just kinda winged it with what I had.

I'm out of 15g spokes for 29'rs, and very low on 15g for 26's. Had to scrounge up some to build my 6bar's wheels.

I've got a ton of 14g in all sizes, but no nipples. 

Also, I'm working full time, so finding time to build wheels is tough. But if anyone needs some, pm me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 12, 2018)

Bump. 

I still gots some spokes, and I can still build some wheels if youse guys need them.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m glad you put this out. I stopped using you because you didn’t have spokes...look forward to your stellar work again soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bairdco (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm low on spokes for 29'rs. I'll have to check my stock, but anyone can PM me with whatever sizes they need and i'll see what I can dig up.

Also, if anyone has all the parts, I can lace 'em up.

Work's been a little slow lately, so I have more time.


----------



## Agave (Feb 25, 2018)

PM sent...


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 25, 2018)

got some wheel work done by Bairdco, good service, thanks!


----------



## bairdco (Feb 25, 2018)

No problem.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2018)

Anymore 29er spokes in?


----------



## bairdco (Apr 6, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Anymore 29er spokes in?





Sorry, been really busy lately. Haven't checked. I do know I'm out of new stainless, but I might have some used chrome or zinc coated ones in good shape, if you're looking for a more vintage look. 

I'll try to get into my stash in the next day of so and I'll let you know what I have.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2018)

Just an update. I'm out of 29'r spokes. And I'm working 6 days a week with no time to work on my own bikes.

Once work slows down again after summer, if anyone's interested, I'll buy spokes for 29'rs, or use yours, and build more wheels, but for now, I'm just to swamped.

If you absolutely need a wheelset and you have the spokes, pm me and I'll see if I can squeeze them out.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 22, 2020)

Are you still doing this service?


----------



## bairdco (Mar 7, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> Are you still doing this service?



No. Sorry. I've got no more spokes and I'm not doing anything with old bicycles anymore.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2021)

bairdco said:


> No. Sorry. I've got no more spokes and I'm not doing anything with old bicycles anymore.




So what the heck are you doing now? I haven't seen you around here for a couple years.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> So what the heck are you doing now? I haven't seen you around here for a couple years.



Mostly building vintage mopeds, rare old Italian 50cc motorcycles, stuff like that.

I haven't done anything with bicycles for awhile. Still have a few of them, but now I like making little engines go fast.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for not doing this anymore.... it forced me to learn how to do it myself.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2021)

bairdco said:


> Mostly building vintage mopeds, rare old Italian 50cc motorcycles, stuff like that.
> 
> I haven't done anything with bicycles for awhile. Still have a few of them, but now I like making little engines go fast.




It's good to know you're still around, thought maybe you broke your neck doing a test ride on one of those Walmart bikes.


----------

